# Betta Drawings!



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi. Im doing betta drawing for free! heres an example of one I did today


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

O wow they are great! \


If they are free,i would love one of honeycomb! Just pick a picture from my albums, thanks again!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok. Ill do it right now! should take me 20 minutes


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

No problem! Take your time and thank you!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow! I would love one! the fish in my avi is the one I would like a picture of Thanks so much


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG thats amazing thanks so much MO! I will put it in my albums!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ooh... Can you draw Lebron for me as well..? You should make a draw list to keep track.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok. Ill finish Pics tomorrow. 

1. BeautifulBetta123
2. LTB


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Old Lakitu would be awesome if you have some spare time! Thanks  (with a full VT tail)


----------

